# open removal of suture knot



## sbetts (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all, could I get some opinions on how to code the following? 

Diagnosis: painful foreign body (suture knot) of abdominal fascia 
Procedure performed: debride/excise painful foreign body 

Description: the patient was supine, the surgical scar beneath the naval was incised, which was carried down into the subcutaneous tissue. A firm nidus of granulation tissue was noted around the old fascial suture knot. This was sharply excised. There was no evidence of active infection or other complication. The fascial closure appeared to be intact without evidence of hernia. Hemostasis was verified and then subQ tissue was closed with interrupted 3-0 vincryl sutures. skin was closed with a running subcuticular stitch of 4-0 vicryl.... 

The physician coded 11004 & 11008 but I don't see that. 

Thanks, 
Shena Betts, CPC


----------



## surgonc87 (Mar 11, 2011)

see 10121


----------



## shahzish (Oct 23, 2013)

*Excision of multiple suture knots from knee*

My physician removed multiple suture knots from subcutaneous level of knee, I  billed as 10121!!


----------

